# Struts 2 session ID auslesen?



## j2ee newbie (30. Sep 2008)

Hallo ihr,

bei meiner App soll, wen nder Login erfolgreich war, der username, die sessionID und die IP Adresse des Users in eine Tabelle gespeichert werden.

Meine Frage wie schaff ich es in der Action die session ID auszulesen? Also die automatisch generierte?
Bei servlets damals war das ja einfach request.getSession().getID() .. ?

Wenn wir grad dabei sind: Gibt es ne gute Möglichkeit die IP Adresse auszuelesen?



Grüße!


----------



## ps (30. Sep 2008)

Du kannst in deiner Action "implements SessionAware" benutzen. Das gibt dir aber keinen Zugriff auf die eigentliche ID. Es gibt auch ServletRequestAware... damit bekommst du das Request Objekt.

Mehr findest du im S2 Doku Wiki ;-)


----------



## j2ee newbie (1. Okt 2008)

hallo ps,

danke für deine antowrt.
wäre es also prinzipiell möglich die ID über das request objekt zu bekommen oder brauch ich da gar nicht erst weiter nachforschen? 

Gruß


----------



## Guest (1. Okt 2008)

Die Session-Id bekommst du wie du es im ersten Post schon geschrieben hast. Die IP-Adresse über request.getRemoteAddr()


----------



## Gast (3. Okt 2008)

Ich nochmal:
danke hat geklappt noch anders gehts so:



```
import org.apache.struts2.ServletActionContext;

/**
*bla
*/


HttpServletRequest request = ServletActionContext.getRequest();
HttpSession session = request.getSession(true);
//session.getId();
```


----------



## ps (4. Okt 2008)

so geht es auch, ja. Leidet aber natürlich die testbarkeit drunter..


----------

